# Offshore Sargent Wednesday 10/20



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Got Room for 1 and possibly 2 out of Sargent. Be a trolling day, with maybe a little bottom dropping. PM me.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

how much money are we talking


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

cody p said:


> how much money are we talking


all of it! Of courses not in your pockets but bank . Memory is priceless. Hope you will make it and have fun.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

It will be a great day


----------



## chriscashman (Dec 27, 2010)

Treybig23 said:


> Got Room for 1 and possibly 2 out of Sargent. Be a trolling day, with maybe a little bottom dropping. PM me.


Throw me a PM next time you're looking. I'm out in Richmond too and we're pretty close to the same age.

My boat isn't running yet, so I'm always looking to get out and don't mind coughing up some dough to do so.

-Chris


----------

